# Huge ancient baths unearthed in Greece's lost city of Tenea



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

Could this be another Sutro Baths?



New excavations at the ancient city of Tenea have unearthed amazing new finds, including a massive bath, the Greek government announced this week.

Archaeologists uncovered a complex of bathing facilities, roughly *5,382* square feet in total, dating from between the end of the third century BC to the mid-1st century BC, according to a report in Tornos News.

Love the dating, anyway.

The bath areas reportedly once had heated water; two of them end in arches and have clay floors that are well-preserved, and some floors still have paint on them.

Archaeologists also found an ancient well reaching a depth of *49 feet* to the north of the baths, along with some smaller objects that were likely ceremonial offerings (or left over tech)

Tornos News reports that the city of Tenea was founded by the Trojans in approximately 1100 BC and the buildings were built by prisoners of war.

Love how they know this stuff...

'The news outlet reports that the ancient legend of Oedipus, the mythical king of Thebes, mentions the existence of Tenea'

Power plant or swimming baths?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-11-06 20:55:47Reaction Score: 1


Not to take us off these "baths" but we probably need to take a closer look at Tenea in general.

The grave statue of a youth from Tenea known as the Kouros of Tenea (formerly Apollo of Tenea) is now located in the Glyptothek in Munich, Germany.

The archaic Kouros was created in North-East Peloponnese about 560 BC. *The Parian marble statue was discovered in 1846, approximately twenty kilometers South of Corinth at the site of ancient Tenea.* The Kouros was acquired by the Glyptothek in 1853.

Kouros of Tenea - Wikipedia

Last year:


> Archaeologists in Greece believe they have found the lost city of Tenea, thought to have been founded by captives of the legendary Trojan War.
> 
> They said they had discovered the remains of a housing settlement, jewellery, coins and several burial sites in the southern Peloponnese area.
> 
> ...


Archaeologists find ancient Greek city


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-11-06 20:58:42Reaction Score: 5


This “unearthing” should probably become the main target of our overall inquiry. Apart from all the tech advancements, the fact of everything being buried needs to become a point of targeted questioning. Brainwashed honest archaeologists need to be driven to the point when they start thinking with their own heads, instead of repeating the narrative.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-11-06 21:34:25Reaction Score: 1


That's a buried collapsed roof. If we were allowed to dig out the rest, we would find a buried city underneath.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-11-07 08:16:33Reaction Score: 1


If anyone finds a photo with a human in for perspective please post it. Astonishing how what looks like the remains of walls is enough to pronounce a name or is it just a name guarantees the next round of funding. As I feel is the word city because city implies size ergo more to be found whereas villa or villa complex or town much less so.


----------

